# Empty van



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

We are going back to the UK with an empty van leaving Portugal 18th March and returning 31st March, if anybody would like some furniture or boxes etc transporting please get in touch.


----------



## Blunderman (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, My partner Helen is desperately looking for a ride back to the UK at this time. She will be travelling with a little dog and can't get on the ferries as a foot passenger as they won't let foot passengers travel with pets. Can you help?
She is in just outside a village called Benfeita west of Coimbra.
(i may have replied before..there seems to be a problem with my laptop and this forum!!?)
Many thanks


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Blunderman said:


> Hi, My partner Helen is desperately looking for a ride back to the UK at this time. She will be travelling with a little dog and can't get on the ferries as a foot passenger as they won't let foot passengers travel with pets. Can you help?
> She is in just outside a village called Benfeita west of Coimbra.
> (i may have replied before..there seems to be a problem with my laptop and this forum!!?)
> Many thanks


Hi Blunderman,

Afraid not as we are travelling back in a van and there is two of us and our dog too, only 3 seats in the front of the van so i think it might be a bit of a tight squeeze! 
Hence the fact could have problems if the dogs don't get along 
Sorry about that but i hope she finds a lift soon :noidea:


----------



## Blunderman (Jul 15, 2008)

bart n caz said:


> Hi Blunderman,
> 
> Afraid not as we are travelling back in a van and there is two of us and our dog too, only 3 seats in the front of the van so i think it might be a bit of a tight squeeze!
> Hence the fact could have problems if the dogs don't get along
> Sorry about that but i hope she finds a lift soon :noidea:


Ok...Thanks for your reply bart n caz....no problem..many thankx...have a good trip.


----------



## Westygolfpro (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Bart and Caz,

We are looking for help to get two beds and some boxes back to the UK in March. We live in Cascais and would like more information if possible.

Thanks in advance.

Tony.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Bart and Caz

I have just decided to move from the Uk to Portugal and am currently near Castelo De Vide. Strangely enough I was just looking for removals companies/quotes to get my stuff over here from the UK but dont know how much room you have to spare on your van? Not sure how big your van is as I have a fair bit of stuff to move but if you are interested please give me a shout at 
Cheers 
Tracy


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi there west golf pro and TAO22,

This thread was started in Feb 2010 - last year!

I'm not a removal guy - I'm a satellite installer 
Sorry I cannot help either of you as I no longer have the large van but good luck with moving the beds Tony and Tracy hope the move goes well n feel free to get in touch if you would like British TV )


----------

